# sand hill in mississippi



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

went to this place this weekend and this place sucked. there is no mud at all just wanted to let people know before they screwed up an paid $20 to get in. nothing for 4x4 bikes just sand as far as u can see. by far the worst trip ive ever been on


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have some friends that went, they posted a lot of pictures of them riding in some creek/mudhole... ???

www.sandhillatv.com

It's kind of obvious from the site/photos what kind of riding area it is.


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

yea i got some friends that go and they told me that there was mud good trails to ride. yes they did have ONE mud hole. and trails in the sand. just saying that i dont like to ride in the sand all day long. i was glad i went so now i know this place is not for me.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

you were already in perkinston, why didnt you go to redcreek???


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you could have gone to McHenery gravel pit for free, an been alot more pleased,


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

rmax said:


> you could have gone to McHenery gravel pit for free, an been alot more pleased,


Where is that?


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

We went there a few weekends back. If it wouldn't have been such a perfect day to be outside....for any reason, it would have really sucked. A few friends of ours bought some paddle tires just to go there. Needless to say, they are trying to sell them now. LOL. The $20 to get in was definitely not worth it. Got to see somebody try to skim the pond and sink. That was the highlight of the day.

Donna


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Donna,
This is off topic but i see your from picayune. Were exactly is the Amtrak station up there? Gotta pick up my parents in 2 weeks from there cause they are afraid to fly from Boston lol.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

The Amtrak station is right in the middle of town on HWY 11. If you're not familiar with Picayune, give me a call @ 601-798-5856 and I'll give you more exact directions.

Donna


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

rmax where is that place?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

its a private gravel pit west of mchenery has a couplle of ponds for water crossing,an about 6 holes to test, i have personaly winched brutes ,can hams, an a couple of popos out of them, it s just a place we go for a quickie only 2 mi from house but it will test you some trails some sand some hills. but alot better than sand hill for 4x4s.like i say its private an asof now if we stay out of the active pit they do not care. good cheap fun for small group an afternoon ride


----------

